# Wenn ihr Performance wollt nehmt C++



## Flamewar (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo liebe Javauser,

nehmt doch JAVA für Webanwendungen wie Frontends oder auch kleinere Bakends und nicht für Standaloneapps, ausser ihr programmiert kleinere Geschichten wie BMI-Rechner oder was fürs Handy. Auch wenn es um eine GUI f+r Datenbankabfragen geht ist JAVA nicht schlecht solange die Datenbank nicht selbst in JAVA geschrieben ist.

Nehmt C++ wenn Ihr was Größeres oder Performantes vorhabt. Jede Sprache hat da sein eigenes Feld. Soo schwer ist C++ nicht, mit der STL und BOOST und Frameworks wie WxWidgets, SDL, OpenGL läßt sich auch wunderbar plattformabhängig, performant und sicher programmieren. Wenns dann mal richtig schnell sein soll kann man ja auch kleine Routinen mit Pointern im C-Stil oder direkt in Assembler programmieren.

Mit C/C++ könnt ihr halt alles machen, müsst dafür aber euch aber dafür auch ein bissle mehr mit Informatik beschäftigen.

Windows und Linux sind in C und nicht mal in C++ geschrieben, weil OOP immer ein bissle Overhead erzeugt.

Wer viel Speicher und CPU-Time übrig hat und nicht vor hat das seine Anwendungen auf Win98/2000 Systemen, die es noch zu Hauf gibt und geben wird, gut laufen sollen, für den sind Overhead Sprachen wie JAVA/C# das Richtige.

Ein JAVA-Forum mit der Unterrubrik Performance ist schon sehr lustig *grins

Ach, und vergesst bitte die Benchmarktest. Java ist von der Performance und Speicherverbrauch nicht mit C/C++ zu vergleichen und wird es auch nie...


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Gunter123 (15. Mai 2006)

JAVA heute ist wie früher BASIC aufm C64...


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

Gunter123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JAVA heute ist wie früher BASIC aufm C64...



TROLLING heute ist wie früher KLINGELMÄNNCHEN bei den Nachbarn. 

Hast du nichts besseres zu tun, oder sind C/C++ Progger derzeit nicht gefragt auf dem Arbeitsmarkt?


----------



## Gunter123 (15. Mai 2006)

Was wäre die Computerwelt ohne C/C++ Programmer???? Wenn ich da meine OS, Treiber und Anwendungen betrachte sind da recht wenig JAVA Programme dabei und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, denn Hardware is teuer.

Speicherverwanltung gehört zum Programmieren dazu, da kann man Fehler machen wie bei jeder anderen Technik auch aber mal im ernst sitzen die Gerüchte über Buffer Overflows bei uralten C-Funktionen so tief, dass alle glauben mit C++ ist es genauso??? Will niemand mehr richtig programmieren lernen mit allem was dazu gehört??? Habe schon gehört dass sich Leute nur auf JAVA und C# festnageln. Dabei wäre es wesentlich ratsamer zuerst C/C++ zu lernen und dann noch JAVA/C# dazu. Und dann jede Sprache für den bestimmten Zweck nutzen, so wie man beim Bauen für jeden Arbeitschritt das passende Werkzeug benutzt.

Seit nicht so eingeschränkt und macht euch nicht total zu SUN-Jüngern...

JAVA ist auch nicht immer sicher, fängt schon damit an dass man den Quellcode recht schnell aus dem Bytecode bekommt. Bei GUI Geschichten kein Thema, aber jedem gleich meine Implementierungen zu zeigen????

Wenn Ihr Software wie Betriebssysteme, Grafikanwendungen, Spiele, Datenbanken kauft würdet Ihr der JAVA-Version Vorzug gewähren????

Jetzt kommt gleich wieder ein Troll und schreibt troll dich, aber ich wollte hier diskutieren auch wenn es schon tausendmal diskutiert wurde.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

Gunter123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was wäre die Computerwelt ohne C/C++ Programmer???? Wenn ich da meine OS, Treiber und Anwendungen betrachte sind da recht wenig JAVA Programme dabei und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, denn Hardware is teuer.



Angesichts aktueller Hardwarepreise eine recht lächerliche Aussage, wenn man mal schaut was Software kostet und was ein Entwickler die Stunde kostet.



> Speicherverwanltung gehört zum Programmieren dazu, da kann man Fehler machen wie bei jeder anderen Technik auch aber mal im ernst sitzen die Gerüchte über Buffer Overflows bei uralten C-Funktionen so tief, dass alle glauben mit C++ ist es genauso??? Will niemand mehr richtig programmieren lernen mit allem was dazu gehört??? Habe schon gehört dass sich Leute nur auf JAVA und C# festnageln. Dabei wäre es wesentlich ratsamer zuerst C/C++ zu lernen und dann noch JAVA/C# dazu. Und dann jede Sprache für den bestimmten Zweck nutzen, so wie man beim Bauen für jeden Arbeitschritt das passende Werkzeug benutzt.



Dann solltest du vielleicht als leuchtendes Beispiel voran gehen und erstmal Java lernen. Dann kannst du dich mal an deinen eigenen Maßstäben messe4n lassen und drischt nicht mehr so viele hohle Phrasen. Hat dir mal ein Java-Coder den Job weggeschnappt, oder warum diese ganzen Anfeindungen? Bist du so erhaben, dass deine Vorurteile gegenüber Java was besseres sind, als die Vorurteile anderer gegenüber C/C++?

Es soll tatsächlich Jobs geben, wo man nicht alle Nase lang die Sprache wechseln kann, sondern sich spezialisieren muss. Schließlich will man nicht das Rad ständig neu erfinden. Vielleicht solltest du mal an der VHS ein paar BWL-Kurse belegen...



> Seit nicht so eingeschränkt und macht euch nicht total zu SUN-Jüngern...
> 
> JAVA ist auch nicht immer sicher, fängt schon damit an dass man den Quellcode recht schnell aus dem Bytecode bekommt. Bei GUI Geschichten kein Thema, aber jedem gleich meine Implementierungen zu zeigen????



Meine primäre Aufgabe ist es Software zu entwickeln und nicht paranoid zu werden und hinter jedem Kunden einen Kriminellen zu vermuten.



> Wenn Ihr Software wie Betriebssysteme, Grafikanwendungen, Spiele, Datenbanken kauft würdet Ihr der JAVA-Version Vorzug gewähren????
> 
> Jetzt kommt gleich wieder ein Troll und schreibt troll dich, aber ich wollte hier diskutieren auch wenn es schon tausendmal diskutiert wurde.



Nein, du willst nicht diskutieren, du möchtest nur ein wenig ärgern und deine hohlen Phrasen loswerden. Du predigst "the right tool for the right job" und zwei Sätze später stellst du wieder ne Grundsatzfrage. Wenn du mit C/C++ glücklich bist, enwickle in C/C++. Ich verdiene mein Geld nunmal mit Java. Du kommst mir nicht in die Quere und ich dir nicht. Punkt.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich den Sinn dieses Themas kapiert hab bekommst du auch ne Antwort. Bis dahin wird das Thema bei mir als Spam abgelegt 

1. gab es diese Diskussion schon (zu) oft
2. interessiert es uns nicht wie toll du C/C++ findest und wie überzeugt du davon bist. Du kannst C verwenden und wir verwenden Java

Ganz nebenbei: Wenn du in der Firma ne Mail verschickst, wird dann auch jede Frage mit >5 Fragezeichen beendet ?
Leg dir doch nen Stein auf die Shift-Taste, dann werden deine Texte noch aussagekräftiger. Zudem fördern Sätze wie "HALLO KANN ICH MAL EINEN STIFT VON DIR HABEN????????" die Leserlichkeit ungemein.


----------



## gunter123 (15. Mai 2006)

> Angesichts aktueller Hardwarepreise eine recht lächerliche Aussage, wenn man mal schaut was Software kostet und was ein Entwickler die Stunde kostet.



Hat nicht jeder immer die aktuelle Hardware und wenn sie vorhanden ist muss man sie deswegen nicht gleich runterbremsen, wenns nicht nötig ist. Ja, Entwicklungskosten sind in JAVA geringer, genau wie in VB oder C# oder DELPHI. 



> Dann solltest du vielleicht als leuchtendes Beispiel voran gehen und erstmal Java lernen. Dann kannst du dich mal an deinen eigenen Maßstäben messe4n lassen und drischt nicht mehr so viele hohle Phrasen. Hat dir mal ein Java-Coder den Job weggeschnappt, oder warum diese ganzen Anfeindungen? Bist du so erhaben, dass deine Vorurteile gegenüber Java was besseres sind, als die Vorurteile anderer gegenüber C/C++?


Lerne auch JAVA nebenher und es ist für einige Bereiche gut zu gebrauchen, aber bei weiten nicht für alles.



> Es soll tatsächlich Jobs geben, wo man nicht alle Nase lang die Sprache wechseln kann, sondern sich spezialisieren muss. Schließlich will man nicht das Rad ständig neu erfinden. Vielleicht solltest du mal an der VHS ein paar BWL-Kurse belegen...


Ja die gibt es, aber wer C++ kann lernt JAVA schneller als umgekehrt. Als Programmierer sollte man schon mehr als eine Sprache können.



> Meine primäre Aufgabe ist es Software zu entwickeln und nicht paranoid zu werden und hinter jedem Kunden einen Kriminellen zu vermuten.



Ja, da hast du recht, aber trozdem hat das für Sicherheitsrelevante Software doch einen herben Beigeschmack.



> Nein, du willst nicht diskutieren, du möchtest nur ein wenig ärgern und deine hohlen Phrasen loswerden. Du predigst "the right tool for the right job" und zwei Sätze später stellst du wieder ne Grundsatzfrage. Wenn du mit C/C++ glücklich bist, enwickle in C/C++. Ich verdiene mein Geld nunmal mit Java. Du kommst mir nicht in die Quere und ich dir nicht. Punkt.



Doch ich diskutiere ganz gerne mal. Ich werde nicht nur bei C/C++ bleiben sondern auch noch JAVA/C# lernen, nicht viele Bereiche  verändern sich so schnell wie die IT-Branche, da kann man sich es garnicht leisten nur Eingleisig zu fahren. Und es macht doch Spass ständig dazu zu lernen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Mai 2006)

> Lerne auch JAVA nebenher und es ist für einige Bereiche gut zu gebrauchen, aber bei weiten nicht für alles


Welche Programmiersprache ist bitte für alles gut ? Wenn du jetzt mit C kommst bekommst du ein recht herzliches 'lol' von mir.



> Ich werde nicht nur bei C/C++ bleiben sondern auch noch JAVA/C# lernen


Tja, ist immer die Frage was du unter "lernen" bzw. "eine Sprache können" verstehst. Die Grundzüge in Java sind recht schnell gelernt, aber wenn es Richtung J2EE geht dann ist es ganz schnell aus mit kurz lernen.


----------



## gunter123 (15. Mai 2006)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich den Sinn dieses Themas kapiert hab bekommst du auch ne Antwort. Bis dahin wird das Thema bei mir als Spam abgelegt
> 
> 1. gab es diese Diskussion schon (zu) oft
> 2. interessiert es uns nicht wie toll du C/C++ findest und wie überzeugt du davon bist. Du kannst C verwenden und wir verwenden Java
> ...



Daraus schliesse ich, dass es wohl wenige JAVA-User gibt die sich wirklich für Informatik interessieren. Ich geh wieder ins c-plusplus.de forum. Da wird alles diskutiert,und auch einen JAVA bereich gibt es da und wird nicht gleich mit TROLL abgetan.

Ihr seit ja Helden der Informatik...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Mai 2006)

> Daraus schliesse ich, dass es wohl wenige JAVA-User gibt die sich wirklich für Informatik interessieren. Ich geh wieder ins c-plusplus.de forum. Da wird alles diskutiert,und auch einen JAVA bereich gibt es da und wird nicht gleich mit TROLL abgetan.
> 
> Ihr seit ja Helden der Informatik...



Dein Thema hatte nichts mit einer Diskussion zu tun. Das war reines provozieren. Du kannst dir ja mal die anderen "Java vs. C/C++"-Themen anschauen, dort wurde wirklich diskutiert. Und zwar auf einer sinnvollen Grundlage (was imho hier nicht vorhanden ist).


----------



## Roar (15. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Don't feed the trolls.


warum hast den thread denn nich gleich gelöscht :-/

hm eigentlich hätt ich hier gern auf den c++.de sandkasten verlinkt, aber anscheinend gibts den nich mehr :-(


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (15. Mai 2006)

Warum geht Ihr überhaupt auf so ein geltungssüchtiges debiles Kind ein?


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

gunter123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Angesichts aktueller Hardwarepreise eine recht lächerliche Aussage, wenn man mal schaut was Software kostet und was ein Entwickler die Stunde kostet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hat nicht jeder immer die aktuelle Hardware und wenn sie vorhanden ist muss man sie deswegen nicht gleich runterbremsen, wenns nicht nötig ist. Ja, Entwicklungskosten sind in JAVA geringer, genau wie in VB oder C# oder DELPHI.



Für das Gros der Anwendungen reicht die übliche Büro-Hure völlig aus - unabhängig davon ob die Software in Assembler, C++, Java oder GW Basic geschrieben wurde.



> Lerne auch JAVA nebenher und es ist für einige Bereiche gut zu gebrauchen, aber bei weiten nicht für alles.



Nun, ich entwickle nicht "alles". Aber das, was ich entwickle, kann ich gut in Java (ab und an auch PHP) entwickeln. Unterstelle uns doch bitte nicht, wir hätten alle das Ziel am liebsten gestern schon absolut alles nur noch in Java entwickeln zu wollen. Ich gehe ja auch nicht in ein Python-Forum und erzähle denen, wie inperformant das ist und das man darin keine Office-Suite oder einBetriebssystem entwickeln kann.



> Ja die gibt es, aber wer C++ kann lernt JAVA schneller als umgekehrt. Als Programmierer sollte man schon mehr als eine Sprache können.



Es gibt auch genug Leute die mehr verdienen als wir beide zusammen und das Gegenteil behaupten. Ich sehe auch nicht, warum die Reihenfolge so eine große Rolle spielen sollte.



> Ja, da hast du recht, aber trozdem hat das für Sicherheitsrelevante Software doch einen herben Beigeschmack.



Das ist Unfug. Es würde nämlich bedeuten, dass Open Source Software grundsätzlich sicherheitstechnisch bedenklich ist und es ist in der Praxis eher umgekehrt. Es heißt "face your fears" und ein schnell gefundener Fehler ist ein schnell behobener Fehler. Da ist mir Open Source lieber, wo einer Bescheid gibt wo er was gefunden hat und womöglich eine Lösung parat hat, die man dann schnell einbauen kann, als eine Closed Source Software, wo einer drin rumfrickelt und im Geheimen Löcher findet und sie vielleicht meldet. Und wenn ers meldet, muss ich immernoch mehr oder weniger lange suchen, bis ichs im Code lokalisiert habe.
Wenn ich die Augen zumache, bin ich nicht unsichtbar für andere, nur weil ich die anderen nicht sehe. Darum ist Software, die nicht leicht zu disassemblieren ist, auch nicht per se sicherer, es machen sich nur seltener und weniger Leute die Mühe genau nachzuschauen.



> Doch ich diskutiere ganz gerne mal. Ich werde nicht nur bei C/C++ bleiben sondern auch noch JAVA/C# lernen, nicht viele Bereiche  verändern sich so schnell wie die IT-Branche, da kann man sich es garnicht leisten nur Eingleisig zu fahren. Und es macht doch Spass ständig dazu zu lernen.



Dann solltest du mal an deinen Umgangsformen arbeiten. Ich klingel nicht einfach bei wildfremden Leutem, stürme deren Wohnung und erzähle ihnen ungefragt wie scheiße ihre Wohnlage, wie doof die Raumaufteilung, wie unpassend die Einrichtung, ... ist - und erwarte dann noch eine sachliche Diskussion. Da kann ich froh sein keinen Baseballschläger übern Kopf zu bekommen und das auch nur, weil die mittlerweile nicht mehr so einfach zu bekommen sind und Baseball hierzulande eine Randsportart ist...


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab halt ein Herz für Kinder!


----------



## SamHotte (15. Mai 2006)

gunter123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <schnippschnapp>
> Ihr seit ja Helden der Informatik...



Nur mal so am Rande: Programmieren != Informatik


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

gunter123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ihr seit ja Helden der Informatik...



...sprach der Held der Grammatik...


----------



## gunter123 (15. Mai 2006)

> Nur mal so am Rande: Programmieren != Informatik



*LOL* ja das erklärt einiges hier....mensch seit ihr arogant.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

gunter123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Nur mal so am Rande: Programmieren != Informatik
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL* ja das erklärt einiges hier....mensch seit ihr arogant.



http://www.seidseit.de/

Iss lustig, wenn einer kommt, sich "Flamewar" nennt, uns vollschwallt wie schlecht Java und wie toll sein C++ ist und uns dann vorwirft arrogant zu sein und sich beschwert richtigerweise als Troll bezeichnet zu werden. Dann meint er noch wir seien Besserwisser, hält sich aber sehr damit zurück uns aufzuklären, wieviel Java-Skill eigentlich in ihm steckt, um seine Hypothesen durch persönliche Erfahrung zu untermauern.

Sind heute irgendwo Schulferien?


----------



## Redfrettchen (15. Mai 2006)

Das lol kannste zurückhaben - Wer hat denn bitte "Ihr Helden der Informatik" geposted? Da ist es doch gerechtfertigt mal anzumerken, dass Informatik nicht mit Programmieren gleichzusetzen ist. Programmieren ist ein Teilgebiet der praktischen Informatik und es gibt auch Informatiker die kaum programmieren können. Und kannst du uns etwas über Graphentheorie, Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen, Sprachentheorie oder integrierte Schaltkreise erzählen?


----------



## tini (15. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sind heute irgendwo Schulferien?


Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Denn gemessen an den ganzen Macht-mir-jemand-meine-Hausaufgaben-Threads scheinen die Schüler ganz schön aktiv zu sein.

Ich lass mich von solchen Zeitgenossen wie unserem Flamewar hier nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Da steh ich echt drüber. Ich weiß, was ich kann und damit ist gut. Abgesehen davon verfüge ich über sehr umfangreiche Kenntnisse der deutschen Rechtschreibung, was mir ihm gegenüber einen weiteren Wettbewerbsvorteil einbringen dürfte.  :wink:


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum er uns "bekehren" möchte. Wenn C++ doch Java so weit überlegen ist, wäre es doch nicht klug sich selbst Konkurrenz zu schaffen...

Hütet euch vor den falschen Propheten


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mai 2006)

Sorry, konnte nicht anders: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=190600

Kann der Typ nicht die Leute vom C++-Forum mit seinem unqualifizierten Gelaber beschäftigen? :roll:


----------



## gunter123 (15. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum er uns "bekehren" möchte. Wenn C++ doch Java so weit überlegen ist, wäre es doch nicht klug sich selbst Konkurrenz zu schaffen...
> 
> Hütet euch vor den falschen Propheten



Möchte doch niemanden bekehren, habe doch geschrieben für welche Bereiche ich JAVA für sinnvoll erachte, is nur keiner großartig darauf eingegangen. Denke nur das es wichtig für einen Programmierer ist auch C/C++ zu können, da damit das meiste entwickelt worden ist.

Ich würde folgende Sprachen für folgende Ziele einsetzen. Ist selbstverständlich alles andere als Vollständig 

PHP: für kleinere Webprojekte
JAVA: für größere Webprojekte, GUI-Frontends für Datenbanken, Handysoftware 
C/C++: OS, Treiber, Datenbanken, Grafik und Videosoftware, aufwendige Spiele, Raytraing, Simulationen, Primzahlen etc.. allet wo es auf Geschwindigkeit und geringen Speicherverbrauch ankommt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob du mal den Test in der c't gelesen hast, in dem C++, Java unf C# auf solche Dinge hin untersucht wurden. Dabei hat C++ gegenüber Java in einigen Teildisziplinen des Tests Federn lassen müssen.


----------



## tini (15. Mai 2006)

gunter123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Denke nur das es wichtig für einen Programmierer ist auch C/C++ zu können, da damit das meiste entwickelt worden ist.


Das ist deine Ansicht. Wir haben eine andere.

Das ist doch genau dasselbe wie wenn ich frage, ob ihr lieber AMD- oder Intel-Prozessoren verwendet oder welchen Browser ihr mögt oder welche Pizza oder ...
Letztendlich ist es ne Frage der persönlichen Einstellung und hat was mit Toleranz gegenüber anderen Meinungen zu tun. Lass uns doch Spiele, Datenbanken und 3D-Programme mit JAVA entwickeln. Wenn wir Spaß dran haben, ist das doch unser Problem.


----------



## Guest (15. Mai 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob du mal den Test in der c't gelesen hast, in dem C++, Java unf C# auf solche Dinge hin untersucht wurden. Dabei hat C++ gegenüber Java in einigen Teildisziplinen des Tests Federn lassen müssen.



Solche Test, wo es um die Sortierung eines Vectors geht, was recht gut von dem JIT nach einmaligem durchlaufen optimiert werden kann? So ein Test würde nicht viel aussagen. Leute glaubt mir, wenn es eine Sprache gäbe mit der ich alles ohne allzugroße Leistungseinbußen machen könnte und den Vorteil der grenzenlosen Portabiliät hätte wäre das sehr schön. JAVA wird nie C/C++ ersetzen können. C/C++ is leider die einzige Sprache mit der man wirklich alles entwickeln kann. Leider ist die Lernkurve nicht ganz so hoch wie in höheren Sprachen, aber wers kann entwickelt auch in C++ genauso schnell wie in JAVA. Für schnelle Programmierung gibbet genug Frameworks. Die Räder sind auch hier schon mehrfach erfunden worden.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

gunter123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Möchte doch niemanden bekehren, habe doch geschrieben für welche Bereiche ich JAVA für sinnvoll erachte, is nur keiner großartig darauf eingegangen.



Wozu auch? Wie gesagt verdienen hier eine Reihe Leute ihr Geld mit der Entiwcklung von Software in Java. Meinste nicht die wissen daher selbst am besten wofür man Java verwenden kann? Der Erfolg der Sprache und der damit entwickelten Produkte gibt den Entwicklern ja wohl Recht.



> Denke nur das es wichtig für einen Programmierer ist auch C/C++ zu können, da damit das meiste entwickelt worden ist.



Ich entwickle aber nicht "die meiste" Software. Ich entwickle keine Treiber, keine Betriebssysteme, keinen High Performance Klamauk, keine Game Engine für Doom4, ... Ich werde auch nicht in Verlegenheit kommen das mal zu müssen. Und was ist mit den Webentwicklern, die PHP, Python, Ruby, .. benutzen und weder C++ noch Java beherrschen? Haben die keine Existenzberechtigung?



> Ich würde folgende Sprachen für folgende Ziele einsetzen. Ist selbstverständlich alles andere als Vollständig
> 
> PHP: für kleinere Webprojekte
> JAVA: für größere Webprojekte, GUI-Frontends für Datenbanken, Handysoftware
> C/C++: OS, Treiber, Datenbanken, Grafik und Videosoftware, aufwendige Spiele, Raytraing, Simulationen, Primzahlen etc.. allet wo es auf Geschwindigkeit und geringen Speicherverbrauch ankommt.



Kommt es auf Handys nicht auf geringen Speicherverbrauch an? SCNR

Ich sehe nicht, wozu ich C++ können sollte. Es gibt hier im Haus keinen C++ Code und ich möchte auch zukünftig nicht mit C++ arbeiten und sehe auch nicht, dass ich das mal ändern müsste. Wir werden auch nicht plötzlich auf die Idee kommen einee über Jahre gewachsene Codebase komplett auf C++ umzustricken und damit alles übern haufen zu werfen. Vielleicht mal ne Runde C#, aber das sehe ich, wenn es soweit ist. Mir hilft es nicht C++ zu können, denn ich brauche es nicht. Das nun noch in großem Stil zu erlernen kostet mich die Zeit, die ich nicht habe (ich werde nicht dafür bezahlt mir unnötiges Wissen anzueignen).

Wenn du Zeit und Muße hast polyglott zu sein, nutze die Möglichkeit so lange du sie hast. So lange erzähle ich keinem Mac-Coder dass Objective C ein Nischendasein führt, oder einem Smalltalker, dass er seien Banken und Versicherungen überzeugen soll auf C++ umzusatteln. Wenn sich der markt bewegt, bewegt man sich nötigenfalls mit. Dummerweise (?) bewegen sich große Teile des Markts auf Java zu und nicht davon weg.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mai 2006)

Java soll und will C++ auch gar nicht ersetzen. Jede Sprache hat eben ihr Anwendungsgebiet.


> Solche Test, wo es um die Sortierung eines Vectors geht, was recht gut von dem JIT nach einmaligem durchlaufen optimiert werden kann? So ein Test würde nicht viel aussagen.


Du hast den Test also nicht gelesen... :roll:


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> C/C++ is leider die einzige Sprache mit der man wirklich alles entwickeln kann.



Wieviele Webframeworks gibts denn so in C++?


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob du mal den Test in der c't gelesen hast, in dem C++, Java unf C# auf solche Dinge hin untersucht wurden. Dabei hat C++ gegenüber Java in einigen Teildisziplinen des Tests Federn lassen müssen.



Der Vorteil von Java ist eben, dass dynamisch Masch.Code für die Zielplattform erzeugt wird. Kompiliere ich meine C-Sachen, dann ist in Stein gemeißelt, dass das Ding nur auf Prozessor X mit den Optimierungen a, b und c läuft. Java/.NET dagegen kann den Masch.Code an den aktuell vorgefundenen Prozessor anpassen und daraufhin während der Ausführung optimieren. Das hat mitunter eine Performance-Penalty beim ersten Durchlauf zufolge, aber je genauer die VM die Anwendung beobachten kann, desto besser werden die Optimierungen.

Es ist keine Frag "ob", sondern "wann" Java, .NET & Co. auf breiter Linie weiter in die ehem. Domäne anderer Sprachen vordringen, denn wofür kaufe ich mir einen Multi-Core 64 Bit Prozessor mit einem halben Dutzend Befehlserweiterungen, wenn meine Software nur 386er Opcodes verwendet?

Wie sagte doch unser Gast zu Beginn: Hardware ist teuer!


----------



## André Uhres (15. Mai 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..C/C++ is leider die einzige Sprache mit der man wirklich alles entwickeln kann..


Verwechselst du da nicht mit Ostfriesisch?


----------



## gunter123 (15. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht viele, ansonsten gäbe es JAVA wohl auch nicht in diesem Umfang. J2EE ist ja neben JME das Hauptanwendungsgebiet und soll es auch gerne bleiben. Aber bitte nicht soviele Standalone Apps wie Azereus. Mir reicht es schon wenn in ferner Zukunft vielleicht ständig ein .NET Framework laufen muss, da soll nicht noch nebenher die JVM Speicher Resourcen schlucken.

Vielleicht schafft es ja JAVA auch neben dem Web und Handy Fuß zu fassen. Zur Zeit brauch man auf seinem Rechner zum Glück keine JVM.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

Ich warte noch auf den ersten, dem einfällt, dass am Ende doch alles nur Masch.Code ist und Assembler-Coder von Gott geküsst sind, weil sie alleine die wahre Macht haben...


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

gunter123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber bitte nicht soviele Standalone Apps wie Azereus. Mir reicht es schon wenn in ferner Zukunft vielleicht ständig ein .NET Framework laufen muss, da soll nicht noch nebenher die JVM Speicher Resourcen schlucken.



Mit Gedanken über den Speicherverbrauch einer VM wirst du in Zukunft soviel beschäftigt sein, wie du es heute mit den Gedanken an die A20 Gate und die 640KB Schallmauer bist. Obwohl.. mir kommen durchaus noch öfter DOS-Anwendungen unter, wenn man mal so mit offenen Augen durch die Welt streift...


----------



## gunter123 (15. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich warte noch auf den ersten, dem einfällt, dass am Ende doch alles nur Masch.Code ist und Assembler-Coder von Gott geküsst sind, weil sie alleine die wahre Macht haben...



Für richtig optimierte Berechnungen kommste manchmal nicht um ASM rum, gibt auch da noch genug Leute die das machen müssen.

Ein JIT Compiler wird nie sogut optimieren wie ein Mensch, ergo wird ein JIT nie an optimierten Code rankommen.
Aber Schnelligkeit ist ja auch nicht der Grund warum JAVA heute im Web und auf Handy genutzt wird, sondern bei Handys die Portabilität und im Web das nichtvorhandensein eines guten Frameworks.


----------



## gunter123 (15. Mai 2006)

So ok Leute habe auch genug von diesem Thread, war aber mal lustig. Auch wenn ich mir mehr Toleranz zu anderen Sprachen gewünscht hätte. In meinem C++ Forum werden auch JAVA- und Webprobleme diskutiert, die sind für JAVA offener als die JAVA-user für C++. Gilt nicht für alle is nur mein Eindruck, aber ich war ja auch etwas provozierent.

Fazit: Ihr bleibt bei JAVA, ich bei C++/JAVA und PHP

Schönen Abend noch und keep on conding...


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (15. Mai 2006)

Und da verwechselte der kleine Gunter wieder Toleranz und Trolleranz  :roll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mai 2006)

> Fazit: Ihr bleibt bei JAVA, ich bei C++/JAVA und PHP


Zu diesem Ergebnis wären wir auch ohne diesen Thread gekommen...


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Mai 2006)

Sehr fein. Dann können diese 3 nicht sonderlich sinnvollen Seiten ja jetzt ein Vorhängeschloss verpasst kriegen.

Falls jemand noch sinnvolle Argumente einbringen kann und will, PN an nen Moderator und so.

---Thema geschlossen---


----------

